# Poem excerpt



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

_This is the summer of heartache and goodbyes.
I wake and lay in bed remembering all the things that will never happen.
All the places we will not go.
All the things we will not do.
The taste in my mouth is of a marriage crashing._

From "Writing for My Life"
Nancy Levin


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Reading poems like that and listening to love songs on the radio are only going to torture you. Try to find something happy to focus on. 

You and your wife may both need to see a doc and get some meds to help you through the next couple of weeks. I'm no fan of better living through modern chemistry myself but sometimes you've just got to take help where you can find it.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I meant nothing by posting it other than I thought it was mindful of what someone could be thinking while considering, going through, or has already gone through, a divorce.

Personally, as for kids they are all adults and adjusting just fine. My wife and I will come out of this in a good way. That is our goal.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

How are you and your wife HerToo?


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

We're okay. Thank you for asking.


----------

